# deploy curl package into base machine



## srchi (Jul 14, 2021)

we are building custom embedded os. so we are building ports on the base machine and copying binaries to destination(cp /binary /embedded_os_dir path which is our embedded os. But we are unable to do same with curl seems which is not related to just a binary which need dependency packages to curl. Kindly suggest me to get curl package into embedded os. Do let me know if im not clear.


----------



## covacat (Jul 14, 2021)

```
ldd $(which curl)|grep /local/
/usr/local/bin/curl:
    libcurl.so.4 => /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.4 (0x800858000)
    libnghttp2.so.14 => /usr/local/lib/libnghttp2.so.14 (0x801987000)
```


----------



## sko (Jul 14, 2021)

maybe you can use fetch(1) from the base system instead?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 14, 2021)

```
root@molly:/usr/ports/ftp/curl # make run-depends-list
/usr/ports/www/libnghttp2
/usr/ports/security/ca_root_nss
```


----------



## srchi (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks! my issue got fixed from your suggestions


----------

